# stopping bad habits (chewing on my clothes)



## garye5007 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi, I have a couple of Nigi wethers 4 months old. one is friendly enough. The other won't stop grabbing my clothes (pants, shirt, hat, watch, beard if I get close enough).
No amount of pushing him away and repeating no, holding muzzle stops him. he just can't help himself.....
Any advice how I can stop this??
Thanks in advance for any pointers!
Gary


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Really nothing you can do. It's a bottle baby thing.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Spray bottle with vinegar. It will stop it, but you have to be consistent. Goats are mouthy by nature. Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the spray bottle.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Some vinegar in water. Not just vinegar in the spray bottle.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

I use pure vinegar, I don't spray their faces typically. Just the "smell" is enough to get them to back off.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I just flick them good on the nose with a firm NO. Some take more often than others.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

In my herd it starts with a gentle flick slowly progressing to a hard slap if they persist. I hang out with kids a lot from the day they are born. They never get away with chewing on me, and usually learn by the time they are a month old.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

My buck does the same thing until I pay attention to him

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## garye5007 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses!!
I'll try it out


----------



## Melinda29 (Apr 19, 2016)

Smack him on the nose and say, “No!” It will only take a few times. Goats are fast learners.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is an older thread. 

But just so a newbie doesn't get the wrong idea, do not smack an intact buck for discipline, that is a challenge to them.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

100% agree, & I would just use plain water in the bottle--it should be enough. Only my buck has ever needed diluted vinegar! 4 months old is still a baby.


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

Just popped in to ask somewhat the same kind of question and found this old/new thread. Ok I agree with the spray bottle idea. I've used it on full size bucks -- but I've never used it on kids.

I admit right up front. I am a pushover I am one of those silly people who worry about goats getting their feelings hurt ( I know I need more human friends-sigh)

So now that I have my first bottle baby bucks -they are 1 month and just starting to chew. I have 5 other kids 11/2 mo and 2 months that want to chew also ( does and bucks) 

So my question is about timing...

Because I've always heard that kids are getting to know you by tasting everything, I have let them do it until close to 2 months ( just before they go to their new home

Should they be told no from the start - i.e. : first time they chew?

And then there is the continual jumping up front feet on ankles, calves, thighs habit also it's so darn cute when they're 3 days old - but boy it sure gets old fast!! 

How soon should that be discouraged? I usually try about the same time. But then you have the confusion of the 1 week old kid gets to do it- but the 1 month old kid gets in trouble??

Dr. Spock's positive attention only does NOT work with goats!! Any advice for this pushover? I would love to hear more about how others handle these 2 bad habits!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Following.....


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, discourage any behavior that would be harmful, dangerous or just plain annoying early on.


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

....yeah- I have this picture of an 80lb buckie on my lap demanding a bottle...:/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

New to Goats - whats the tip for an intact Pygmy Hybrid? My buckling loves to nibble on everything and he also tries to breed with everything lol.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

You're sure to find different opinions on how to discipline your fur-babies. I discipline mine the same way my mamas discipline their fur babies-- I grab their ears. Picture an open hand, closing on the edge of the ear. I'll apply pressure/pinch if I have to but seldom do.

As far as what age, again, everyone has different comfort levels. I generally do let my babies mouth/climb/jump until around 2 months old. Yes, that means a 1 month old is jumping on me at the same time as the 2 month old is learning that that's not ok; you're head goat, queen bee, and whatever you say goes, even if it makes no sense to them. Your concept of equality or even applications across herd members is not how goats live .



Annieday said:


> Dr. Spock's positive attention only does NOT work with goats!! Any advice for this pushover? I would love to hear more about how others handle these 2 bad habits!


I think everyone struggles with some aspect of husbandry; do you need to learn nurture, or do you need to learn to demand respect? It's good to know where you fit, lol, and what you can work on!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

My buckling responds well to the ears being tweaked. I dont like doing it but he is relentless literally. He also hates fly swatters lol.


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks! Great advice... I already know what I need to work on— and they do too! And boy do they take advantage of it!


----------

